# North Myrtle Beach boat rental



## Mr.Pymatuning (Feb 16, 2011)

I have been browsing these forums for awhile and finally decided to sign up. I was wondering though if anyone had and suggestions on where to rent a small fishing boat in or around cherry grove, we are coming down March 12 for a week or so and I was looking to get a boat pretty that I could fish the channels with, the cheaper the better. Thanks


----------



## SCSpanishJigger (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re*

I'm not that familiar with North Myrtle. However, I googled North Myrtle Beach Boat Rental and came back with what looks to be 10 results or so. Not sure if that helps you out much but at least you'll have choices. Maybe someone else can help with who is more recommended in that area.

Good luck and I hope the water warms up for you come March!!


----------



## tightlines (Oct 5, 2009)

I have stopped by here in the past and bought live shrimp from them. I know they rent skiffs... but not sure on price. Located right as you go into Cherry Grove on Sea Mountain Hwy... 

Fish on Outfitters

* (843) 249-2600

800 Sea Mountain Hwy, North Myrtle Beach, SC 29582 Get directions Cross Streets: Near the intersection of Sea Mountain Hwy and Stephens St

* www.fish-on-outfitters.com


----------



## Mr.Pymatuning (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks, I talked to fish-on-outfitters today and it would be $100 dollars a day if you rent for more than 3 days so not to bad, any other places just so I can shop around with, I checked all of the websites, so maybe some local places?


----------

